# where to have heat transfers made



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello all, Hope everyone is having a great day today. I was wondering if anyone out there knew where I can have heat transfers made??? We are in the San Diego area but of course I don't mind ordering. I am looking for the best quality at the best price. 
Silverbolt


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know you can get plastisol transfers made from silvermountaingraphics.com. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

what kind of designs, lettering, pictures. You have the art?


----------



## flygirl29 (May 23, 2006)

I have the same question! I'm trying to get started in the tshirt business to supplement my income (I'm a single mom!) I've looked into heat presses, blank shirts, etc. BUT - I need to know _*where to go to get artwork turned*_ _*into transfers to heat press to the blanks!*_ I know seems like a really simple question to all you pros out there, but I need a liitle help on this one. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I need to know where to go to get artwork turned into transfers to heat press to the blanks!


Most people just print the transfers themselves with an epson or HP printer and the right inks.

However, there are companies out there that will print transfers for you if all you want to do is press them. Did you try the company I mentioned in the second post in this thread? They have been recommended many times by other members of this forum.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I know you can get plastisol transfers made from silvermountaingraphics.com. Is that what you're looking for?


thank you Rodney!


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

Company Web Site Phone Type 

Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061 ALL

Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528 Animal

Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439 All

EZ-Transfers http://www.ez-transfers.com/ Flock

Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899 All 

Impulse Wear www.impulsewear.com 800-255-1280 S / PP

The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130 A

Transfer Express www.txpress.com 800-622-2280 C

AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677 CD

ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126 CSP

ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939 M&CH 

Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933 C

First Edition 800-872-6760 C

Graphxetc http://www.graphxetc.com/

X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981 All


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Whoa, that's quite a list Steve, thanks


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Also members of another group have had good experiences with these two companies:

www.versatranz.com

www.transferexpress.com

This company mentioned frequently:

www.silvermountaingraphics.com

I have personally had great experience with
www.dowlinggraphics.com

So far, they are the only company to offer oversized
and let me gang multiple images on a sheet (versus only same image
in different sizes).

If you want to print out your own digital transfers, you can read some articles here. 

http://personalizedsupplies.com/support.htm

FYI..."heat transfers" can mean many things from custom screenprinted transfers to digital output from an inkjet/laser printer to transfers using dye sublimation inks.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Steve to the rescue, nice post!


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

years of surfing 

I haven't checked them all in a while so some may be outdated - not an endorsement as I haven't used them - just a list tht may help I hope!


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

And, Steve says..."TA DA!" 

Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Susan was also kind enough to introduce me to Dowling Graphics. They have been excellent and the oversized ganging has been very cost effective. The quality is outstanding as well.


----------



## bolo225 (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm tring to get plastisol tranfer shirts made and put on the t-shirt. what website i can go to and get it done.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bolo225 said:


> i'm tring to get plastisol tranfer shirts made and put on the t-shirt. what website i can go to and get it done.


Try contacting a few of the companies in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095


----------



## bolo225 (Aug 29, 2006)

is there a place where i an order online?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> is there a place where i an order online?


Contact the companies in the thread I linked to and check with them to see if they offer online order processing. It's possible that some do, but you'll have to do a bit of checking


----------



## bolo225 (Aug 29, 2006)

i check none didn't


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i check none didn't


You contacted all the companies on that list via email or phone and asked them if you could order online?

I'm sure that some of those companies will accept your payment online and take the details of your order via email, if not via an online form. For their processing purposes, they may require you fax in credit card information to help with their merchant processing requirements.


----------



## bolo225 (Aug 29, 2006)

ok thanks i will do that


----------



## PlayHard (Sep 21, 2006)

Mountain Graphics in Colorado has done a good job for me. Great quality, excellent service. Turnaround has been about 7-10 days. When I'm in a crunch I use Boo-Z on the East Coast. They are a lot cheaper but I haven't been as happy with the finished product. A web search should turn up either.

I'm going to give Versatranz a try. I understand that they'll pick up shirts from Broder, next door, and press your transfers for about a $1 a press and then ship you the shirts and any leftover transfers.

I found a source in LA (local for me) but the prices seemed way out of line.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

PlayHard said:


> I found a source in LA (local for me) but the prices seemed way out of line.


...talking about screen printed transfers right ?

one thing is for sure. All pro transfer maker prices are All about the same. Sure, their product parameters may vary, like the economy transfer costs less but it cracks. Where a better quality transfer will not crack, so you pay more.


----------



## PlayHard (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, screen printed transfers. I've only used these two sources for my custom stuff and have never had any cracks with hot-splits. The difference between my sources has been in the small details on the transfer which I think is just a matter of mesh size and registration,which is a matter of attention to detail, right? I had samples from the guy in LA and didn't see a difference to justify 2X the price


----------



## berribooboo (Oct 12, 2006)

any differences with the following? 

ink jet transfers 
stock heat transfers
laser copy transfer paper  

 

What about this: Any advice or recommendations? 

Each transfer is designed for a certain type of application. It is important to become familiar with each transfer type when placing orders.
*Hot Split*
Hot split transfers are used on white and light garments. They are lightweight and have a soft feel to them. This transfer is peeled hot.
*Versatrans®*
Versatrans® is a hot split transfer for dark garments. It is fast and easy to work with. They are lightweight and have a soft feel to them. The Versatrans® transfer is for high production runs (quick and easy to use). It can be used on garments with high pigments like black, navy and red, but first test the samples and see if the opacity is up to your standards. For higher opacity, use Flexabond™ or Cold Peel. Versatrans® transfer is peeled warm.
*Cold Peel*
Cold Peel transfers are for dark garments. It provides the highest opacity and it creates a great look and feel on the garment. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Powder Cold Peel*
Powder Cold Peel transfers are cold peel transfers with an added adhesive for extra bonding strength. It works excellent on rough surfaces such as canvas tote bags, pique shirts, terry cloth and towels. The feel is thick and heavy, most similar to direct imprinting. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Flexabond™*
Flexabond™ is the latest high tech transfer on the market with added opacity and durability. They are lightweight and have a soft feel to them. The look and feel is the same on white, light and dark garments. It is used on all colors for cotton, polyester, polyester jerseys, nylon mini-mesh and ladies' ribbed garments. Although the ink on the transfer is not elastic, it does stretch with the curvature of the human body. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Glitter*
Glitter transfers are great for the BLING BLING affect. It sparkles and shines as a result of our special printing process. It is for white, light and dark garments. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Foil*
Foil transfers are back in style. It is like printing different colors of aluminum foil on a garment. It has a shiny metallic look to it. The imprint will break down with repeated washes. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Neon*
Neon transfers are for the fun noticeable look. It looks great on white, light and dark garments. For light and dark garments, the neon must be backed up in white to maintain the neon look and feel. This transfer is peeled cold.
*Glow in the Dark*
Glow in the Dark transfers massively glow in the dark. We recommend setting the shirt in front of florescent light or sunlight for 30 minutes before wearing the shirt in order to maintain the massive glow for up to 4 hours. Your customers will love it. It looks great on white, light and dark garments. This transfer is peeled cold.
*4-Color Process*
4-Color Process is used for photos and fine detail with an array of colors. It looks great on white, ash and natural garments. 95% of the original photo's quality will be maintained. The imprint will not break down with repeated washes. The Versatrans® transfer is peeled warm.
4-Color Process also looks great on light and dark shirts. 85-90% of the original photo's quality will be maintained. The imprint is backed up in white and will not break down with repeated washes. The Cold Peel transfer is peeled cold.
*Laser Lights & Ink Jet Lights*
Laser Lights & Ink Jet Lights transfers are for photos and fine detail with an array of colors. They look beautiful on white, ash and natural garments. 95% of the original photo's quality will be maintained. The imprints will break down after repeated washes. This transfer is peeled hot.
*Laser Opaque & Ink Jet Opaque*
Laser Opaque & Ink Jet Opaque transfers are for photos and fine detail with an array of colors. They look beautiful on light and dark garments. 95% of the original photo's quality will be maintained. The imprints will break down after repeated washes. This transfer is peeled cold.
http://www.boo-zwearhouse.com/


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

wow! all the transfer lingo is making me dizzy.  

Its simple.
With Plastisol transfers (spot or 4-color process), our days there is only one type of peeling, HOT PEEL.

One needs to decide from 3 types (more or less):

1. Hot Peel for light shirts only w/no stretch shirts.
2. Hot Peel for all color t-shirs w/no stretch shirts.
3. Hot Peel for all color t-shirts WITH stretch (like American Apparel Girly rib shirts).

Prices will vary depending on the type of transfer you need.

Not all Transfers are good quality. 

NO-SO GOOD.... for NON-STRETCH FABRICS.











very-good 








copyright, sickonsin-com

you need to decide what will work for you.


----------



## JelaniB (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks...I needed this info


----------



## monsta imports (Nov 30, 2006)

Is there any companies in Australia that do this type of service? Daniel


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

monsta imports said:


> Is there any companies in Australia that do this type of service? Daniel


YES PLEASE FOLKS .....
That's just the question I was about to post.
Where in Australia?

Any help is goooood  help at this point!!


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

hello,
do you guys know of any one who specializes in making plastisol in Toronto, Canada?


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Ace Transfer Company, Inc.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

some one who is in TORONTO!!??


----------



## mikewozowski (Mar 3, 2010)

what is the typical cost for these. i usually do small runs.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

mikewozowski said:


> what is the typical cost for these. i usually do small runs.


your better off starting a new post since this one is 6 yrs old.


----------



## sspromotionals (Dec 4, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Most people just print the transfers themselves with an epson or HP printer and the right inks.
> 
> However, there are companies out there that will print transfers for you if all you want to do is press them. Did you try the company I mentioned in the second post in this thread? They have been recommended many times by other members of this forum.


Of ALL the Post I have read of yours... This seems to be... ? With that said... Thank you for ALL your dedication and INTEGRITY. Steve & Sandy......


----------

